# I'm making a new trunk setup... please place your votes and comment.



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

I currently have all my air stuff on a rear seat delete, and my entire hatch filled with a sub box with 2 15'' subs.
I'm rebuilding the entire setup with a single 15'' sub.
I have built two design ideas and want some opinions.
The sub is a 15'' Memphis Mojo M3 on a 5 channel Memphis Big Belle amp.
The first setup is 4.3 cu.ft ported to 22 hz. 
















The second setup is 2.2 cu.ft ported to 25 hz. The back will be a plexi window to view the back of the sub.

















Which do you prefer? Any other ideas of recommendations?


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

colors are a little too wild for me


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_colors are a little too wild for me

I hope that wasn't a serious comment, the colors are due the the CAD program he is working with, it won't be the actual colors he is gonna make everything. Option one though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (bagged_hag)*

Option one would be in black suede.
There is a possibility of putting cold cathode lights under the tanks to back light them at night.

Option two would be in black suede on the outside, and either suede on the inside, or color matched to the car, and possibly cold cathodes on the inside to light the sub at night.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

Don't like either. One suggestion for you, have you considered the size constrictions of the trunk/hatch. Your designs do not seem to take into effect the rake of the rear seats and clearance for your equipment.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

There are no rear seats, and won't be.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

So this is going to fill the ENTIRE void?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

The rear seat delete is going to be used for luggage.
This will fill the entire hatch area. It is 39'' x 28''.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

5 votes and 100 views?
Come one peope, vote. Please. I don't know which I like better.


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

i voted for option one because if u have option two and ur sub is half way sunk-in to ur trunk, which means half the sub is being blocked...it won't look so good. really depends on how you do it !


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (felixy69)*

I'm more of a stealth install guy, so I vote neither....sorry


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (fasttt600)*

Approximately what they would look like in the trunk:


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

So, I picked the second box.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

omg ur wood is so fuzzy!


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (justrave)*

It is raining, and I needed to leave the shop I was working in.
I haven't sanded it yet.
My current plan is to finish it out and then color match it to the car.


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*








How big of a sub is going in there?


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_omg ur wood is so fuzzy! 

That's what she said.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_







How big of a sub is going in there?

Memphis M3 Mojo 15''
1200W RMS


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

holy crap that thing looks weird


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

build it with fiberglass.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (media)*

holy ****. talk about adding a lot of weight


----------



## media (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*

exactly.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I like it man! Do it up. If you are getting haters you are doing something right.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_holy ****. talk about adding a lot of weight


Not really... If I had to guess right now, I would say 40lbs. Not bad, considering it took over 200lbs of wood to make that.
If you look at the picuture of the inner frame pieces, there isn't much to them. Each one weighs about one pound. There are 27 layers, and 23 of them are the frame that is shown. Each end is solid, which makes it look a lot heavier than it is.


----------



## Gkap (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: I'm making a new trunk setup... please place your votes and comment. (JDriver1.8t)*

i like option 1


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gkap* »_i like option 1


Too late! Hurry up, you should be done already!


----------



## buggydubbin (Jul 3, 2009)

uh weight? fiber glass?


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: I'm making a new trunk setup... please place your votes and comment. (JDriver1.8t)*

you should just carry around 8 bags of concrete instead


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Music>Speed


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

Eight bags of concrete is 400lbs. Lets be a little more reasonable.

The box will weigh ~50 lbs. 
The sub weighs ~65lbs. 
The amp weighs ~15lbs. 
The rear seat delete weights ~30lbs.
Total: 160lbs

Removed:
Rear seat
Spare
Tools
Stock breaks (BBK weighs 6lbs less per corner)
Stock suspension (read that air is 25lbs lighter than stock)
All in all, I about break even.
Besides, after the BT install, speed won't even be a concern.
I've done about 2 hours of standing so far, and all the fuz is gone.


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JDriver1.8t)*

i wanna see the box on a scale after it is done. it looks like it's gonna weigh more than 50lbs


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

i dont prefer either really. but it may just be the pic and turns out really good looking when its all said and done.........but if i had to pick from those pics id personally go with option 1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (jetta PWR)*

could be a bit smaller no?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: I'm making a new trunk setup... please place your votes and comment. (JDriver1.8t)*

some people have the ugliest ideas!! 
it looks like you are putting a treaure chest in your hatch. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Just my opinion.


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

not really a fan but i want to see it done.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cigarnut81* »_Music>Speed

Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Squillo)*

A little sanding to get rid of the fuz.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (JDriver1.8t)*

Did you cut those out on a CNC router table or all by hand? What sort of glue do you use when stacking MDF like that? Looks pretty wild so far, I can't wait to see it done!


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*

Yep, fully cut out on a CNC router table. Then rough sanded to get rid of the 'fuz' that is left.
Using liberal amounts of wood glue between the layers, then brad nailing each layer. 
Then I'll have hours of sanding to get it all smooth. Then body filler, sanding, high build primer, sanding, probably more primer, light sanding, then paint.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Fiberglass would have been a better lighter option.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

probably, but I hate finishing FG. I'd much rather work with wood, so that I what I did. I don't really care about weight either.
My boxes to date have been: 70lbs, 85lbs, 40lbs, 20lbs, 120lbs,....
I don't keep a setup for more than a year (usually less) in general.....


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hey bro if you like redoing it over and over then cool. I just think it looks like a chest or something hahaha


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Just a little more work done today.
The inner liner getting fitted:


----------



## D RUNK (May 27, 2010)

The JL setup you ran = tits 

:thumbup:


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Not really my style but awesome work being done :beer:


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

JDriver1.8t said:


> p>


i wish you would have kept this and just "cleaned it up" some...


----------



## Xtremery (Sep 30, 2002)

JDriver1.8t said:


> Just a little more work done today.
> The inner liner getting fitted:


Or does it look more like Stewie Griffins head??

Is it me? LOL - just bustin nuts...


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

ready to see it done. oh and option 2


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

what happened to this?


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

everyone's comments gave me a laugh.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

Got it a little more finished, but pulled the air. I'm back on my cup kit. I did have the trunk set up like the CAD image for about 4 months.
I got tired of sanding the box, and still have more work to do on it. I have the sides mostly smoothed out, but there is still a lot to be done. Having a full time job has really hampered my progress.


















It is very loud when I turn it up. It is probably one of the best sounding boxes that I have built.
The roof has major flex when bumping (about .5% of the listening). 


Though it isn't finished yet, I'm already thinking of a new, crazier setup for the car. Still using the single 15'' sub though.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

two bottles of wood glue and about 200 finish nails from my pneumatic nailer.

This box is solid, and in the end weighs about 70lbs (guestimate) with the sub in it. The sub weights over 40lbs.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> I'm more of a stealth install guy, so I vote neither....sorry


this :thumbup:


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

the fuzzy one said:


> not really a fan but i want to see it done.


this


----------

